# Wild mouse - what do to?



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

My cat brought in a little field mouse yesterday about 1pm. I caught him in a cup and put him in the little tank i have for wild mice my cat catches. Anyway i kept him in it until it was dark (he had a water bowl, food and a little hidey hut) and then opened up the 2 holes on the side of the cage (It's a rotastak) and left him to venture out on his own during the night. My dad checked it this morning and he's still there, So my dad tried to shoo him out but he let my dad clap him and still insisted he was staying. I think he's only young but old enough to eat solids etc but i have no idea what to do? I've closed the cage back up and put him in our caravan at the side of the house because i don't like releasing them in the daytime incase something else catches them. So what should i do


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

He needs to be released at least a mile away from where he was found, otherwise he will just stay put and your cat will more than likely catch him again


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Our house is on the edge of a field and we release them down at the bottom behind a big fence metal fence (seperating the field from this 'forest' type area) and that's were i release them. I've released a few done there. There is small garage that has a bit for selling cars at the bottom of our road and Tickles (my cat) goes into their spare yard area to catch his mice and doesn't really like the field unless i'm in it playing with the dogs. Do you think i should just put the mouse down there? I feel so sorry for the little guy, normally they are fine jumping out and venturing off, but he doesn't want to leave


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

I can only say keep trying to release him hun. If he's a youngster he's probably enjoying the warmth and dryness of the cage, plus the free food is always a winner lol.
All I can say is take him down the field later, take off the lid and tip him out, he'll soon be off finding somewhere dry to shelter.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah i think he is enjoying the hay. I'll just keep trying. I released a family of field mice when i found them in a box in our garden, we made them a nest box and put it somewhere safe in the fenced area, I'll try and release him around that area


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to release the mouse but tomorrow i'll be building him a small nest box so he has a good start when i do. I've set him up in a Ferplast Duna with real grass growing in it a fake 'pond' which is a chinese dish filled with a tiny amount of water for him to drink and sprinkled some food so it's as natural as possible. Poor little guys probably been seperated from it's family. Anyway i'll be making him a little nest box with some warm bedding and food for him to live in when he goes back out in the world


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sad news - I didn't think the little guy was quite right and wouldn't leave. I found him curled up in some grass and he's died. He must have had internal injuries and was just too small to survive

RIP Little mouse!


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh poor little man, you tried your best for him.

RIP little mouse


----------



## scratts30 (Apr 12, 2014)

hi, i have a similar problem, my cat chased and caught a mouse yesterday but my wife was able to retrieve it. it is still alive. it has a small scratch like cut to the head and it looks like he may have hurt its leg or paw

he has not moved for 24 hours now, he just lies there as if asleep. daft question but could he be hibernating or is he/she just more hurt than we think, i have put water in the box and tried him on some cereal snack which when offered to its mouth it seemed to try and nibble on, if i stroke its head it moves also opening its eyes then just carrys on lying there


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

scratts30 said:


> hi, i have a similar problem, my cat chased and caught a mouse yesterday but my wife was able to retrieve it. it is still alive. it has a small scratch like cut to the head and it looks like he may have hurt its leg or paw
> 
> he has not moved for 24 hours now, he just lies there as if asleep. daft question but could he be hibernating or is he/she just more hurt than we think, i have put water in the box and tried him on some cereal snack which when offered to its mouth it seemed to try and nibble on, if i stroke its head it moves also opening its eyes then just carrys on lying there


I would try and seek a vet who will take in wildies. A wild mouse who will barely react to a human is sick. A small scratch can actually indicate a puncture and he will be in pain. Most vets who will take on wildies will do so for free.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Most vets euthanise wild rodents, sorry.


----------



## scratts30 (Apr 12, 2014)

hi, thanks but unfortunately it died yesterday morning


----------

